# U.S. Navy Cruise Books



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2020)

US Navy Cruise Books - The largest online collection of freely accessible US Navy Cruise Books The link takes you to carriers but all navy ship types are there as well and not just WW2. The carriers go from *USS Lexington (CV 2)* to *USS George H. W. Bush (CVN 77)* The books aren't free to download but you can read them on-line

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 12, 2020)

Nice Find, Thanks for posting!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 13, 2020)

Well, whatcha know.
CV-10, 62-63 cruise.
There I am!!!!!
How funny, a bit thinner I was.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 13, 2020)

N4521U said:


> Well, whatcha know.
> CV-10, 62-63 cruise.
> There I am!!!!!
> How funny, a bit thinner I was.


My Children (And Wife) are very amused by the changes wrought by time in the three cruise books they've seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 13, 2020)

Great site Geo. Interesting that its a .de address.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

